# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  مهم جداً: اعانات المعاقين.

## جـــــــــوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد  
تقدم الدوله اعانات للمعاقين ماديه وذلك بصرف رواتب سنويه او اجهزه طبيه للمعاقين ..
كصرف لاصحاب الاعاقات الحركيه كراسي متحركه عاديه او كراسي متحركه كهربائيه
ويصرف ايضاً بطاقة تخفيض اجور الركاب يستفيد منها المعاق في حاله السفر
بالطائره اوبالقطار او بالباص العام (النقل الجماعي).
وكما تقدم بطاقه التسهيلات المروريه ومواقف المعاقين في الاماكن العامه.

ولاتقتصر المعونات على اصحاب الاعاقه الحركيه فحسب بل تشمل عدة فئات ومنها:
*جميع الاعاقات الجسديه_ يصرف لها اعانه سنويه وكرسي متحرك.
*بتر الاطراف اليدين او الرجلين .
*التخلف العقلي بجميع مراحله .
*ضعف السمع _ يصرف له اعانه سنويه وسماعه .
*ضعف البصر الشديد.
*التخلف العقلي بجميع مراحله .
*اضطرابات القلب وعدم استقرار الحاله بالعلاج.
*المصابين بمرضى السكري من الولاده.                                                          *مرضى التوحد.
*المنغولي.
*الفشل الكلوي.
* المصاب بفقر الدم المنجلي(السكلسل).
وهناك بعض الاعاقات لم تذكر لانني لااعرف مسمياتها 
مقر التقديم على الاعانات :
*مركز التأهيل الشامل بالدمام _ بجوار كليه المجتمع ومنتزه الملك فهد 
تستقبل الحالات يومي الاحد والثلاثاء.
*مركز الخدمه او التنميه الاجتماعيه بالقطيف _ بجوار مقر محافظه القطيف.
ويصرف راتب شهري للمعاقين الذكور من (1500-3000)ريال
وذلك عن طريق جمعيه الامير سلطان للمعاقين مقابل كليه المجتمع بالدمام.
والمعاق المقصود به جميع الاعاقات المذكوره والمطلوب ان يكون لديه بطاقه احوال وبطاقه تخفيض ولايعمل في القطاع الحكومي او الخاص.
وهناك فرصه للمعاقين الحركيين بالتقديم عن طريق الاماره بطلب سياره خاصه للمعاقين.
وللاسف هناك من يستصغر تلك المساعدات وهي حق من حقوق المعاق وان هذه المعونات ليست وليده اليوم او قبل سنه اوعشره سنوات.
*علماً بأنه تم زياده الاعانه للمعاقين 100%في شهر رمضان المبارك(الله اعلم ) 
نسألكم الدعاء 
اللهم شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين 
(مجهود شخصي)
وعذراً على ركاكه اسلوبي

----------


## فرح

مشكوووره عزيزتي  جـــــــــوري
ع المعلوماااات 
تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العاافيه 
دوووم نعتز بتواااصلك الرااائع 
كوووني بالقرب من هــــــــنا دااائما 
ننتظر الجديد لكِ 
دمت بخييييييير

----------


## نبراس،،،

معلومات  مهمه 
كل الشكر لك

----------


## همس الصمت

الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب
على المعلومات القيمة ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## جـــــــــوري

فرح .. قمي .. همس الصمت 
اسعدتموني بمرورك العطر..

----------


## السيدحيدرأبورحي

> وهناك فرصه للمعاقين الحركيين بالتقديم عن طريق الاماره بطلب سياره خاصه للمعاقين.  
> هذا الكلام  ردد يالليل مطولك لن راح يدوخوك سبع دوخات
> وراح في النهاية يقولون لك ردد يالليل  مطولك
> 
> 
> 
> ويصرف ايضاً بطاقة تخفيض اجور الركاب يستفيد منها المعاق في حاله السفر بالطائره اوبالقطار او بالباص العام (النقل الجماعي).
> هذا الكلام صحيح
> وكما تقدم بطاقه التسهيلات المروريه ومواقف المعاقين في الاماكن العامه.
> ...

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سيدنا لك كل الشكر لمروك متصفحي
تعليقك على الموضوع
بالنسبه لسياره المعااق لا علم لي بها قرأت عنها فقط
و بالنسبه لبطااقه التسهيلات المروريه 
زوجي يملك بطااقه عشاان ولدي واللي اذكره انه طلعوها لنا بدون صعوبه 
هي وبطااقه تخفيض اجور الركاب
وللاسف  الاعانه لسنويه لنا سنتين من تقديمها
ولم تصرف 
وقد طرحت الموضوع لعلمي بأن هناك الكثيرمن اهالي المعاقين لا علم لهم بها 
وانا كنت منهم ولم اعرف بها الابمحض الصدفه ..
وهي حق من حقوق المعاق
فلك جزيل الشكرر

----------


## شمعة ناظري

اشكرك على المعلومات 
انا شخصين عندي طفل معاق اعاقة في رجلة لما كشف الطبيب علية بالمركز الشامل كتب فيه تقرير اعاقة كليه حتى يستفيد المريض من الاعانة وحتى المدير المركز بيستقبل المرضى بكل بشاشة واحترام والي راح مركز الشامل يعرف حتى ان الي يصدر بطائق سير المرور و لتخفيض الطيران سريع ولا تاخر الشغلة يومان بس . 
هذا الي لقيته من المركز .

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرح ــــــــبآ*

*جووري تسلمي بصرآحهـ ع المعلومآت ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـ الف عآفيه طرح مُفيد ،،*

*مآانحرم جديدكـ،،*

*سلآمي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*والله انا لي تعليق صغير على الموضوع* 

*تشكر الدولة على كل ريال يوزع على المعاقين* 

*ولو ان هذا واجب  وليس منة* 

*انما لو ان الدولة تفتح مراكز متخصصة للمعاقين للتعليم  او التدريب* 

*وتوصل المعاق الى مستوى الانتاج  حتى لا يكون عالة على احد* 

*ويقول المثل  اعطيك  صنارة واعلمك الصيد  خيرا من الف كيلو  سمك* 


*مع كل تقدير واحترام ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

جوري 

موفقه  عزيزتي  الى كل خير 

يعطيك العافية على الطرح 
دمتي بود

----------

